
Reverse Engineering an Integrated Circuit for Pwn2Win 2017 CTF - q3k
http://blog.dragonsector.pl/2017/10/pwn2win-2017-shift-register.html
======
yodon
Reading blog posts like this this is kind of like listening to Usain Bolt talk
about how to run fast. Step 1: be better than anyone else. Step 2: work crazy
hard.

~~~
eltoozero
> Step 1: work crazy hard. Step 2: be better than anyone else.

FTFY.

~~~
kbenson
If by fix you mean completely change what was being expressed to the opposite,
sure.

~~~
ConfucianNardin
Alright then:

> Step 1: work crazy hard. Step 2: be better than anyone else. Step 3: work
> crazy hard.

FTFY.

------
pjc50
I've actually written the intermediate section of that in production code. The
DEF netlist format contains a "wire" as a set of rectangles linking an input A
to outputs B,C,D...etc, and we wanted to show only those rectanges involved in
e.g. the A-D part of a route. The solution was to make a graph and then use
standard graph traversal algorithms to select only the needed rectangles.

This reverse engineering challenge is made a _lot_ easier by all the
preparatory work of decapping and photographing the layers not being
necessary.

If you like this sort of thing, you may like the Visual 6502:
[http://www.visual6502.org/](http://www.visual6502.org/)

------
raw23
This is awesome, nice work!

